# Aero Panels Questions.



## billym81 (Oct 23, 2017)

I'm adding the Aero Panels to my 2011 Chevy Cruze 1LT. Just finish adding the engine shield since it did not have one when I got it. I have an couple of questions on the other ones.

First does any one the part number for the rear Aero Panel that gets installed under the rear lower brace, I'm having a hard time finding that part number again.

Second when installing the Aero floor shields ( #22905160, and #22865479 ) since I did not have it factory installed I don't have but one of the studs to install it with. So would it be better to use an Rivet Nut tool to install rivet nuts or would it be better to get an Stud Welder? Or is there better way of installing those panels


----------



## billym81 (Oct 23, 2017)

no reply..smh

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I looked at GM PD and couldn't figure out their catalog system for those. 
@Sunline Fan might have an idea. I believe he added them to his LTZ

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

I used rivet nuts, with stainless machine screws and washers to hold the panels up. You should have some of the studs there, the ones that require nuts, so you should be able to find the placement that way.

I never added the rear aero panel. When the junkyard had the car up in the air, I forgot to ask them to pull that, and I wasn't going to buy it new.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

[h=1]Upgrading the engine splash shield (Gen1 1.4L & 1.8)[/h]


----------



## billym81 (Oct 23, 2017)

Sunline Fan said:


> I used rivet nuts, with stainless machine screws and washers to hold the panels up. You should have some of the studs there, the ones that require nuts, so you should be able to find the placement that way.
> 
> I never added the rear aero panel. When the junkyard had the car up in the air, I forgot to ask them to pull that, and I wasn't going to buy it new.


thanks that's what I was thinking of doing. I only seen one stud but might of over looked the rest if they was there. 
How long was the stainless screws you used?

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## billym81 (Oct 23, 2017)

Blasirl said:


> [h=1]Upgrading the engine splash shield (Gen1 1.4L & 1.8)[/h]


already have the engine shield installed. was asking about the other aero panels

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

billym81 said:


> already have the engine shield installed. was asking about the other aero panels
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Oh, OK, heres a bit more info: 

[h=1]How to Improve the Cruze's Aerodynamics ?[/h]


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

billym81 said:


> thanks that's what I was thinking of doing. I only seen one stud but might of over looked the rest if they was there.
> How long was the stainless screws you used?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


I think there were two or three studs on each side, but I may be wrong. It's been a while. I got the nuts from the donor car, so I didn't have to source them/think much about it.

Stainless bolts were maybe 3/4" to 1", with stainless flat washers. Everywhere that the panels attach with the rivet nuts, the panel is touching metal there, so they don't need to be long. Just long enough to go through the washer, fiber panel, and into the rivet nut.


----------



## billym81 (Oct 23, 2017)

Sunline Fan said:


> I think there were two or three studs on each side, but I may be wrong. It's been a while. I got the nuts from the donor car, so I didn't have to source them/think much about it.
> 
> Stainless bolts were maybe 3/4" to 1", with stainless flat washers. Everywhere that the panels attach with the rivet nuts, the panel is touching metal there, so they don't need to be long. Just long enough to go through the washer, fiber panel, and into the rivet nut.


thanks for replying and the useful info

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------

